# Make facebook show full portrait/vertical photos



## RenegadeReloaded

I dunno if this is the right subforum to post in, but I guess geeks know how to do this :b

When I post a portrait photo on facebook, he chops of a part to make it landscape. How can I prevent that ? And yeah, I know when u open the image in full size it's not chopped, but rarely someone opens all photos in full size.

Facebook, don't chop my photoooooos


----------



## TorLin

https://www.facebook.com/help/photos/upload-photos-and-profile-pictures


----------



## Cynical

eh? mine doesn't do that at all it just uploads the whole pic and the pic I uploaded was like 4 or 5 screens long...... the only problem is once it uploads the quality drops dramatically and you cant zoom the uploaded picture anymore.


----------

